# Ciaoo!



## MissRossonera (5 Luglio 2014)

Buonasera,o meglio,buonanotte! 
È un po' che vi leggo per essere sempre aggiornata sul mercato e finalmente ho deciso di iscrivermi.Non so se ci siano molte ragazze qui ma in ogni caso non fa nulla.Io sono Leandra e tifo Milan da quando avevo 7/8 anni,grazie a papà e zio che sono da sempre grandi milanisti.Spero di trovarmi bene e quando avrò un attimo di tempo tra lo studio per un esame e l'altro mi riprometto di scrivere qualcosina qui.Bene,ho già scritto troppo,quindi vado a nanna!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (5 Luglio 2014)

Benvenuta.

e non preoccuparti ci sono anche altre ragazze nel forum

Come riconoscerle? basta cercare i post intelligenti


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Luglio 2014)

Ciao.

Puoi cambiare la targhetta comunque se vuoi.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Luglio 2014)

Benvenuta


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Luglio 2014)

Benvenuta!


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Luglio 2014)

Benvenuta Leandra  piacere Cristina , se vuoi puoi cambiare la targhetta in tifosa rossonera che è rosa .


----------



## MissRossonera (5 Luglio 2014)

Grazie a tutti! 



MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> se vuoi puoi cambiare la targhetta in tifosa rossonera che è rosa .



Ehm,non so modificare la targhetta...


----------



## admin (5 Luglio 2014)

Benvenuta!


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Luglio 2014)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Grazie a tutti!
> 
> 
> 
> Ehm,non so modificare la targhetta...



In alto a destra clicchi su impostazioni. Poi a sinistra scorri fino a "gruppi permessi". Vicino c'è aderisci ai gruppi (o una cosa simile).


----------



## MissRossonera (5 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> In alto a destra clicchi su impostazioni. Poi a sinistra scorri fino a "gruppi permessi". Vicino c'è aderisci ai gruppi (o una cosa simile).



Ci sono riuscita,grazie mille!


----------



## Enrico (6 Luglio 2014)

Benvenuta Leandra, la porta rossonera è sempre aperta pert te


----------



## ed.vedder77 (8 Luglio 2014)

Che bello un altra tifosa!!!benvenuta!!!


----------



## MissRossonera (10 Luglio 2014)

Grazie anche a voi!


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Luglio 2014)

Benvenuta


----------

